# Anyone hear Dealhunter.ie on Gerry Ryan Show?



## oldtimer (30 Jan 2009)

Anybody hear the person running www.dealhunter.ie on the Gerry Ryan Show this morning. He will spare you the journey up North by purchasing what you want and delivering to your door. Anybody use his service?


----------



## Eblanoid (30 Jan 2009)

No contact phone numbers and no indication of it's status: there is no Dealhunter company registered with the Companies Registration Office.  Dealhunter isn't even a Registered Business Name according to the CRO website.
The domain name is registered to a Sole Trader: 
[broken link removed]


----------



## oldtimer (30 Jan 2009)

Sounded very impressive on Gerry Ryan show. Have googled and discovered interesting  discussion on www.boards.ie in which the owner responds to questions and criticism.


----------



## Smashbox (30 Jan 2009)

I think its just a young fella with a van who will do the driving for you.


----------



## MaryBe (30 Jan 2009)

I say very well done to this chap.  He saw a gap in the market and plugged it.  Hope his business takes off.  Great to see some entreprenurial initiative in these bleak times.


----------



## dealhunters (30 Jan 2009)

Eblanoid said:


> No contact phone numbers and no indication of it's status: there is no Dealhunter company registered with the Companies Registration Office.  Dealhunter isn't even a Registered Business Name according to the CRO website.
> The domain name is registered to a Sole Trader:
> [broken link removed]




I am the guy who was on with Gerry this morning and wanted to put some facts straight. I am a director of Dealhunter limited that was registered this week. 
[broken link removed]

The business name was registered but the companies office is taking up to 6 weeks to process these names. Thats why it does not come up.

In relation to the business itself I am running it on my own and have contracted two drivers to work for me full-time. After today will probably need a few more!

I dont have a phone number on the site for the simple reason that people who contact me use the website and complete the form telling me what they are looking for. As it is just myself (at the moment) I prefer to have the consistency of having people input their details as opposed to me taking details while on the road. 

Another poster referred to the boards website where there has already been much discussion about the business so have a look there. We will also be in The Sun tomorrow and the Sunday Times where there will be more about us. 

Thank you for your comments and I hope the info above helps but any questions just let me know.


----------



## Smashbox (30 Jan 2009)

Great idea btw. I hate the drive up.


----------



## sandrat (30 Jan 2009)

what a good idea, saves me sitting in traffic!


----------



## asforteri (30 Jan 2009)

Is this site up and running. Cant access it. Heard him on G Ryan this
morning and sounds like a great idea. 
No use though if you cant make an order


----------



## sandrat (30 Jan 2009)

www.dealhunter.ie ? works for me


----------



## Sue Ellen (30 Jan 2009)

sandrat said:


> www.dealhunter.ie ? works for me



Only get LetsHost.ie each time.


----------



## sandrat (30 Jan 2009)

still works for me


----------



## sandrat (30 Jan 2009)

maybe try [broken link removed]


----------



## Smashbox (31 Jan 2009)

Works fine for me too


----------



## asforteri (31 Jan 2009)

Got it. but only through this forum. Cant Google it.


----------



## Sue Ellen (31 Jan 2009)

How do they make sure they don't get caught out by people ordering stuff, changing their minds or if the item needs to be returned?


----------



## sandrat (31 Jan 2009)

i guess you have to pay up front?


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2009)

Yeah, exactly you pay up front.


----------



## Smashbox (31 Jan 2009)

That makes sense


----------



## Sue Ellen (1 Feb 2009)

OK so you pay up front but its not exactly what you wanted, had in mind or its faulty and it needs to go back it could get very messy?


----------



## sandrat (1 Feb 2009)

they give you a receipt, I know I bought some boots in a high street shop in newry and was told I could use the receipt to return them down south


----------



## Smashbox (1 Feb 2009)

Well the delivery guy is just that. A delivery guy. If you don't want the goods, you'd have to return them. He is being employed by you to transit the goods from the store to your home. Thats the end of it from his perspective. The rest is up to you.


----------



## mathepac (1 Feb 2009)

sandrat said:


> maybe try [broken link removed]


Best of luck to them.

I hope the service is better than the website, which is pretty dire.


----------



## Martiw (2 Feb 2009)

Hi

Haven't heard this on the radio, however I am intrigued, how does this work?  Do you pay up front, if so, is it credit card only?  What guarantee do you have on the goods?  How do I know I am getting what I asked for  - the best specification?  When I purchase a product in the North eg a TV, Hoover etc, I get insurance warantly if faulty etc - does the guarantee still cover me in the south?  If the appliance is faulty - due to transit - what are my options - do you replace it?  If I change my mind due to unforeseen circumstance - can I Cancel my order and get a refund?

Are there any VAT implications to me, or does your company cover off on this?

Is there a list of products or do you literally source anything?

Lastly - what timeframe is involved from Purchase to delivery?  Eg If order my groceries with you today - when do I receive them - bearing in mind I have to pay you upfront - and I cant be buying elsewhere in the meantime!


----------



## sandrat (2 Feb 2009)

Martiw i guess you are better off submitting these questions to the dealhunter himself on his website none of us have used the service


----------



## dealhunters (2 Feb 2009)

Happy to answer all your questions directly via the (homemade) website.


----------



## trishey0 (3 Mar 2009)

i have used dealhunters couple of times and intend to use them a lot more. i ordered groceries from asda online and had them delivered to dealhunters warehouse in belfast. i paid for them through the adsa home delivery site with my credit card and shane from dealhunters delivered them to me the same day! brilliant service! his delivery charge is 20 euro for goods upto £200 and 25 euro for goods upto £250 and so on. If you dont think you will have an order of 200 or more ask a friend or family member to order stuff with you and then you can split the delivery charge. I am having 2 mattresses delivered next week from ikea in belfast by dealhunters and i plan to do a grocery shop once a month cos im sick of being ripped off down here. My 200 worth of grocery shop would have cost me 310 euro in tesco so that is some saving! And i didnt even have to move out of my house! now thats what i call service so come on everyone use your brains dont pay more than you have to for your shopping - shop online and have it delivered straight to your door. and best of luck shane i hope you make a fortune!!


----------



## mathepac (3 Mar 2009)

trishey0 said:


> i have used dealhunters couple of times and intend to use them a lot more. ...


Maybe you would clarify for other AAMers what your connection with the service in question is, being that this is your first post.


----------



## Smashbox (3 Mar 2009)

I agree with mathe, did you come on here just to tell us all about your great experience?

You joined today and your one and only post is about this crowd?!


----------



## quartet (4 Mar 2009)

Am new to all this, so dont know if i'm doing this right. 
I went up shopping to Newry today to get groceries and that, and just wanted to recommend the prople, i said to them i would. i searched for themm on here but could only find this section that deals with shopping in northen ireland. their web is recessionbustours.ie


----------



## hola (11 Mar 2009)

I have also used dealhunters for grocery shopping and I have found them really good - saved lots of money.  Don't understand the nasty comments to trishey0??


----------



## Smashbox (11 Mar 2009)

hola, can you point out where the nasty comments were?


----------



## dinjoecurry (11 Mar 2009)

Hola the comments were not nasty it just called into question wheather trisheys post was an advert or not.It looked like an advert to me


----------



## Smashbox (11 Mar 2009)

And it still looks like an advert to me.  One post and they havent been back. 

There were no nasty comments.


----------



## sam h (11 Mar 2009)

I haven't used them (Dealhunters) but I did make an enquiry & I have to say they came back vey quickly (within an hour), answered all my questions, but could not provide what I needed on this occassion (they are unable to deliver alcohol due to customs & excise).  
But I was impressed with their prices & response time and would consider using them .  As for service....is there anyone out there, with more than 1/2 posts, who has used them & could give details of how they found the service?


----------

